

Is Cursive Writing Dead? - pmoriarty
http://news.yahoo.com/cursive-writing-dead-162632387.html

======
hitmanactual121
I disagree that cursive writing is dead. In the US and other places, when
signing for things (example credit cards, signing for packages, endorsing
checks or bills of sale.) so I disagree with the article that cursive writing
is dead. As another note, I personally was forced to take it through most of
middle and high school, maybe that should be done away with to focus on typing
or something similar; but it shouldn't be done away with entirely.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
Electronic signatures are replacing all of these physical signing - plus most
people's signatures aren't really cursive. A vast number are a letter and a
fancy, wavy line. My own 'cursive' is a mix of print and cursive letters.
People can be taught to read cursive without writing it if wanted and some
people would, in turn, write cursive.

And it isn't dead, but it is dying as the benefits (things like quicker
writing, concentration, fine motor control) either aren't needed as much
(typing is faster than writing) or can be replaced by other things (games
teach concentration and fine motor control on top of hand-eye coordination and
problem solving, and that's just the fun games).

Additionally, typing is actually a bit easier to learn than cursive because
typing doesn't depend so much on how 'neat' it is. Speed is naturally taught
over the years - or at least it was the case for me.

